# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  موضوع هام جدا للرسائل

## بسمه الم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


الفيروس الاول

pavlo _88 @ hotmail .com 

لاتقبل واعمل له بلوك على طول لانه فايروس بيسرق معلومات الكمبيوتر 
ونرجو من الجميع التعاون في نشر الخبر 

الفيروس الثاني 

(walla@yahoo/or/hotmail/or/aol)
احذفه في الحال 
اما في حالة فتحه فانك ستخسر ايميلك مع الباسوورد وستظهر عبارة تقول: انت متاخرجدا فحيا تك ليست جميلة 


منقوله

----------

